# xorg unterdrücken?

## verschdl

Durch das update auf 2004.3 wurde ja xorg default. Derzeit habe ich aber nochnicht vor, auf xorg umzustellen, und will weiter xfree verwenden, da mit derzeit eine Umstellung zu aufwendig ist.

Leider ist da emerge anderer Meinung, und will auf jedenfall xorg installieren.

Kann man das irgendwie umgehen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

klar, xorg ohne versionsangabe in /etc/portage/package.mask eintragen -> sollte helfen...

hth,

ciao

----------

## tm130

x.org wurde schon mit 2004.2 default. Xfree86-4.3 wird wohl demnaechst auch aus dem Tree verschwinden.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ausser das der keyboard-driver nun kbd heisst und ich das dir /usr/share/fonts/ttf löschen musste, da sonst die schriften viel zu gross waren, war der umstieg kein problem. 

Aber vorsicht: wenn du ne ATI karte hast, dann nimm nicht >=xorg-6.8!

----------

## Inte

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber vorsicht: wenn du ne ATI karte hast, dann nimm nicht >=xorg-6.8!

 Was aber nicht auf die r100er (7000/7200/7500{Mobility}) zutrifft, sofern die Kernel eigenen Treiber verwendet werden.

----------

## verschdl

Wie sieht das denn mit dual-head aus?

Und wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, mein Rechner ist etwas schwachbrüstig, und ich hab auch keine 3d Unterstütung..

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sieht das denn mit dual-head aus? 
> 
> 

 

Funktion ist wie auch in XFree bei Xorg gegeben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie sieht das mit der Geschwindigkeit aus, mein Rechner ist etwas schwachbrüstig, und ich hab auch keine 3d Unterstütung..
> 
> 

 

Da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als es auszuprobieren  :Smile: 

Nur mal so am Rande -  die aktuelle Diskussion betrifft nun nicht mehr so ganz den Titel des Threads.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## verschdl

Naja, die Aktuelle Diskussion hilft mir auch nicht bei meinem Problem weiter. Wenn ich jetzt das Topic ändere, wird keiner mehr, der vielleicht erst morgen den Betreff sieht, und vielleicht eine Lösung hat hier antworten.

----------

## benjamin200

War ja auch nur so am Rande bemerkt. Will mich da nicht einmischen. Was ich aber nicht verstehe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, die Aktuelle Diskussion hilft mir auch nicht bei meinem Problem weiter. 
> 
> 

 

Welches Problem? Xorg zu unterdrücken wurde dir doch von hephaistos6 erläutert.

hephaistos6 wrote:

```

klar, xorg ohne versionsangabe in /etc/portage/package.mask eintragen -> sollte helfen... 

```

----------

## verschdl

Ich kam gersten leider nicht dazu es zu testen. Aber es ist genau das gleiche passiert, wie vor 2-3 tagen:

```
destruktor ~ # emerge -Duvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-base/xorg-x11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r2 (masked by: package.mask, package.mask)

# <spyderous@gentoo.org (12 Oct 2004)

# work in progress

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-wm/windowmaker-0.91.0-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-wm/windowmaker-0.91.0-r1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Da windowmaker dependencies auf xorg hat (hat es natürlich in wirklichkeit nicht), klappt das so nicht..

----------

## mrsteven

Überlege dir noch einmal gründlich, ob du wirklich ein Paket installieren willst, das demnächst aus dem Portage-Tree rausfliegt!  :Exclamation: 

Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, sollte dir "emerge xfree" helfen, dadurch wird das virtuelle Paket XServer (oder so ähnlich) nach xfree aufgelöst und er meckert nicht mehr, dass du xorg-x11 installieren sollst (obwohl es wirklich besser wäre).

xorg-x11 ist wirklich einen Versuch wert!

Nimm xorg-x11, die Umstellung ist nicht so schwer.

 :Wink: 

----------

## verschdl

 *Quote:*   

> Nimm xorg-x11, die Umstellung ist nicht so schwer. 

 

Blafasel.. Siehe thread nr. 253277

----------

## xJoni

aus einem anderen thread

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man inject verwenden möchte, weil man das Paket aus anderer Quelle installiert hat (z.b. Binärdatei heruntergeladen, Quellen selbst kopiert):
> 
> In diesem Fall trägt man das Paket in der Form <cat>/<pkg>-<version> in /etc/portage/package.provided ein.
> ...

 

=> wenn du xorg-x11 abhängigkeiten verhinder willst, schreib doch einfach 

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1
```

in deine /etc/portage/package.provided (wenn nicht da anlegen).

dann sollte portage dich in ruhe lassen.

cya joni[/quote]

----------

## Garwin

also in meinem Ebuild von Windowmaker in der Version steht explizit x11-base/xorg-x11 als Abhängigkeit drin.

vielleicht versuchst du einfach mal dir ein portage-overlay zu basteln und editierst dann das Windowmaker-Ebuild so, das x11-base/xfreebla als Abhängigkeit drin steht. 

Hoffe mal ich liege mit dem Ansatz nicht zu sehr daneben, aber das wäre die Lösung die mir da als erstes einfallen würde.

----------

## Anarcho

 *verschdl wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nimm xorg-x11, die Umstellung ist nicht so schwer.  
> 
> Blafasel.. Siehe thread nr. 253277

 

Es hat sich doch schon längst erledigt!

Er hat doch schon auf Xorg gewechselt!

----------

## verschdl

Naja, ich versuchs immerhin.. Aber Klappen tut es bisher nochnicht so richtig ;)

----------

## Garwin

ich weiß, ich hab den thread gelesen, aber deshalb ist es doch trotzdem interessant dem problem auf den grund zu gehen?

irgendworan muß es ja liegen, das windowmaker auf xorg-x11 besteht, trotz package.mask.

und wie er selbst schreibt, noch ist xorg-x11 nicht durchkompiliert und läuft.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Garwin wrote:*   

> ich weiß, ich hab den thread gelesen, aber deshalb ist es doch trotzdem interessant dem problem auf den grund zu gehen?
> 
> irgendworan muß es ja liegen, das windowmaker auf xorg-x11 besteht, trotz package.mask.
> 
> und wie er selbst schreibt, noch ist xorg-x11 nicht durchkompiliert und läuft.

 

Da hast du natürlich recht!

----------

## hermanng

Wie schon in diesem Thread geschrieben, liegt das Problem bei einer veralteten Version der libXft (benötigt wird 2.1.2, xfree hat nur 2.1.1). 

Die neuere Version der libXft wird IIRC für die neuen antialiasing Features von windowmaker gebraucht. 

Wenn man (z.B. per Hand) die neuere libXft Version installiert, kann man die neue windowmaker Version auch unter xfree benutzen. Ich hab das gemacht (unschöne Handarbeit, es gibt kein funktionierendes ebuild für libXft), aber ich würde das nicht empfehlen. Bin inzwischen auch auf xorg umgestiegen

----------

## lutzlustig

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber vorsicht: wenn du ne ATI karte hast, dann nimm nicht >=xorg-6.8!

 

Wie heißt denn der interne Treiber für ATI bei XORG, wenn ich auf 3D verzichte und keine Verrenkungen machen möchte wie Pakete maskieren und ausschließen?

Ciao

----------

